# Grey Knights



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,
These are a sideline to my Marines Malevolent and Sons of Heracles. 
They will be fighting alongside my other Marines purging Chaos on Planet Athos.






Still plenty to do to finish them!
C&C as always welcome!
:wink:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I always loved the Grey Knight's models, they just always looked so good to me! I love the silver and gold that you've done, but the red looks a bit flat by comparison.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I usually have my Grey Knights brighter, but that is personal preference. That being said, I really like the darker metals that you have on yours. But, as Ddraig Cymry says, the red looks a little flat.

I am curious what made you decide to do the sword hilts red instead of the traditional gold?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Chaps! 
I wanted them to look more Dark and Grim.
The red is not finished,still working on them and a squad of PA GK.
I done the sword hilts red just to be different!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Incredible finish on that metal. Amazing job.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice looking knights, whats the plan for basing them?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks!
Basing.....looking at tieing them in with my Son's of Heracles and Marines Malevolent so as they are fighting on the old home world of the Sons of Heracles they will be based partially on Old Greek style ruins and wasteland bases. 
;-)


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I think they look nice, but as Dakingofchaos said, it would definitely be good if you based them. I like that idea of old Greek style.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not sure you have enough marine armies there mate :wink:

As has been said the metallics are very nicely done, i'm also a big fan of that dark blue shade you've used for the wiring - it plays off really nicely against the silver.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Lol still yet to build a strike force of Exorcists. 
When done all four Chapters are on campaign together fighting Chaos.
;-)


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

zxyogi said:


> Lol still yet to build a strike force of Exorcists.
> When done all four Chapters are on campaign together fighting Chaos.
> ;-)


I assume you will be building multiple CSM armies for them to fight? 

I always liked the idea of exorcists, so i'll look forward to that!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments!!

Update with My Grey Knights Purgation squad.
All still very much WIP but not far off...usual stuff.
Struggling with doing straight lines on the GK shoulder pads.......









C&C as always welcome!!


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

nicely done :good: and very neat to


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Like the purple charring on the flamer, looks very 'purgey'?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!
I have got a Contemptor Dread that I intended to use for My Sons of Heracles....might use it as a GK Contemptor Dread.
Thoughts?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I love how youve made the purple Pop. Looks great man. I would darker the tip of the flamer a bit to give it a bit more "charred" look but thats about the only thing i would change. Might want to go with the GK contemptor dread as a countas as Dreadknight?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The flamer is looking great-- getting heat discoloration to look good is always tricky, and the incinerator came out really well!


----------



## fotoshark (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks awesome


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

The warp storms have finally faded....the Grey Knights are back!







Just need to finish the bases and some detail touches.
Here are some that I started a while back and have errrrrr I think finished.






C&C as always welcome.
:wink:


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice, highlights will make them pop good, once done!


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice, I think once done highlights will make them pop. Very clean work, well done.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

zxyogi said:


> The warp storms have finally faded....the Grey Knights are back!


Very nice mate! Are these guys still an ongoing project? What did you use for the broken tile on the basing of the last guy pictured?


----------

